# Yet another field arrow thread



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I would go for Nano Pro 500 with 110 or 120 grain point. Personally, I would use 110 grains. I use Bohning 175 shield cut vanes, but another very popular vane for the Nanos is Flex Fletch 187. This will make a prime field arrow. You might also consider Blue Streaks as they are super accurate, a little larger for line cutters, and much less expensive than Nanos. Frankly if I didn't have a ton of Nanos, I would probably shoot the Blue Streaks. They pack tightly together lke no other shaft I have shot. If wind is a consideration, I would use Nanos though.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

My top 3 would be:

Easton X10 pro tour 470, 110grn point
Easton ACE 470, 110grn point
CX Nano Pro 500, 110gr point

I like the Beiter #2 hunter pin nock, although the Easton G pin is also a good one.

I like AAE Plastifletch Max 2.0 shield cut vanes, but have used Bohning X-vanes and Flex Fletch 187 shields with good results as well.


As of right now I'm on a little tighter budget than i'd like to be, and I am pretty rough on my field/fita arrows, going through about 2 doz over the season simply because I do a lot of shooting and things happen. That said, I'm currently using Easton Carbon one 410s, 120gr points, pins, g pin nocks with easton tite flight 2.0 shields. I get 2 doz at a time for less than a doz ACEs, and group tune them, picking the 12 that group the best for competition and the other 12 for practice. I like the C1 for its cost, simply because if I destroy one, i'm only out about $9, not $30....it works for me for now. 

I'm likely to pick up some ACEs or X10s either later this season or for next summer....still tbd.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guys,will be making a run to lancasters this weekend


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

mike hogan said:


> Hi guys,pro comp elite at 55 lbs,28 inch draw.im looking for an arrow for field strictly.x 10 or nano I guess is the question and at what spine?point weight?vanes? Thanks,mike


Are the courses you shoot open to the wind or are they heavily wooded? The super skinnys will help in a cross wind but a fatter arrow will catch a few more lines.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

It has a mix of both


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is another option for you to consider, on the small/micro diameter shafts that I have not seen mentioned yet. Check out the small/micro diameter shafts from Black Eagle Arrows. Look at both their Deep Impact series and the newest the X Impacts both are at the diameter size of .214" O/D. These shafts are the toughest shafts that I have ever used in an all carbon. That and they are priced so that the piggy bank is still safe.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks pbc


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

pbc said:


> Here is another option for you to consider, on the small/micro diameter shafts that I have not seen mentioned yet. Check out the small/micro diameter shafts from Black Eagle Arrows. Look at both their Deep Impact series and the newest the X Impacts both are at the diameter size of .214" O/D. These shafts are the toughest shafts that I have ever used in an all carbon. That and they are priced so that the piggy bank is still safe.


What size/type of vane are you using on the X-impact?


----------



## pbc (Sep 8, 2007)

Running with the Bohning 1.75 shields, 110 in the nose, Bohning pin nocks .120 dia. Great full for the pin nocks rather spend a 1.50 for a nock and bushing rather than another shaft.


----------

